# DS #3563: Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Stardust Accelerator: World Championship 2009



## T-hug (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4704^^


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 22, 2009)

hehe..
What has happened to our old good Yu-Gi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




however, i'm gonna try this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, here you go with a better quality of that cover:

http://static.gamecrazy.com/images/games/boxart/13949.jpg


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 22, 2009)

An early release!
Downloading now...


----------



## linkje (Mar 22, 2009)

it has an English option so its playable


----------



## Raika (Mar 22, 2009)

I guess it has something to do with the more life points you have the higher your position in the race? Anyway I'm definitely gonna try this out.


----------



## 1NOOB (Mar 22, 2009)

good lord! ,  how many yugiho i missed o.0 i think i just saw the first one ,they got bike now  wtf


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been waiting for this for a while now. Three games to play; GTA, Pokemon Platinum (which I've pretty much finished) and this. =)


----------



## kdgun (Mar 22, 2009)

This game is great i think cuz its 256 mb !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And When does the english version Come out?


----------



## twisteddeeds (Mar 22, 2009)

english version isnt out till may lol, but this has english all through it


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 22, 2009)

linkje said:
			
		

> it has an English option so its playable



is it pidgin english


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 22, 2009)

WII_ND_DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> linkje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naww it's good English don't worry

Also it seems to lock up on R4's and CylcoDS's while summoning a monster.

It does work however on my acekard 2 using AKIAO 1.4.1 FUCK YEAH!


----------



## daniel709 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thus this game really have an english option it it?...........BTW this month DS rules cause they release the 3 game i love GTA,PLATINUM especially and this world championship 09...


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 22, 2009)

I sure am outdated on yu-gi-oh, damn he looks all different o.O


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 22, 2009)

Spirit Caller, 2007, and 2008, had an English option in Japan IIRC.


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> I sure am outdated on yu-gi-oh, damn he looks all different o.O



thats not yu-gi, he aint been in it for years now
didnt you see yu-gi-oh! GX
then again...... dont..... it burns your eyes with its evil XD


----------



## twisteddeeds (Mar 22, 2009)

running this on R4 with ysmenu works perfectly


----------



## EmeraldEx (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to check this one out, I really enjoyed the last game. Does this one still have customization of your character?

Also, why did they stop making Pokemon TCG games? ):


----------



## Raika (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow at the file size, taking 2 hours to download. x_x I hope it's worth it, cos it's gonna take up A LOT of space on my flashcart.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 22, 2009)

Who knows? Pokemon TCG2 might've bombed.

Among the few Pokemon games never released in English, like the first Stadium (since NoA/NoE decided Stadium 2 made it obsolete).


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think this is the best version to get no need to wait for the english version because the english version will have censored card art 

The japanese version will have no censoring and it has a english option :-)


----------



## EmeraldEx (Mar 22, 2009)

Does this mean naked Harpie Girl? YES.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 22, 2009)

Quite the SD space crunching month here. Platinum, GTA, Suikoden, Yu-Gi-Oh, Valkyrie Profile...


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

EmeraldEx said:
			
		

> Does this mean naked Harpie Girl? YES.



NAKED HARPY GIRL....... your shitting me............. right????


----------



## Shadz (Mar 22, 2009)

Woo Yu Gi Oh... Funny...you can make an entire series based around a character who isn't in the game. That's sorta like...Pokemon without Pikachu. If that's a bad example for you, Megaman without megaman as a playable character, or taking any part in the game. (that analogy works better)


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

not really as this is a spin off..... like pokemon chronicles or megaman zero (i think thats the one where he aint in it.....)


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow this game has an english option cool cant wait to play this game 

downloading now ^^^


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 22, 2009)

... Oh shit. I was NOT expecting this to get dumped and released so early. Damn, first Platinum, and now this. March 2009 is officially my new best friend. T.T


----------



## EmeraldEx (Mar 22, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> EmeraldEx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, she's just wearing less clothes in some versions.

Funny, the version I have in real life she has the uncensored outfit, I wonder who got the censored one, America?


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 22, 2009)

America also got the uncensored one, but that was only the first print of it. The later prints were censored.

On a side note, I was expecting this to be 256MB for some reason... it sounds like they really fleshed this version out. o_o


----------



## signz (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice. Actually the game is MULTI5


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

sonicrax said:
			
		

> ... Oh shit. I was NOT expecting this to get dumped and released so early. Damn, first Platinum, and now this. March 2009 is officially my new best friend. T.T



NO KIDDING..... i now officially have TOO MANY games on the go at once..... time to pick my faves.....

*2 mins later*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my head hurts.... cant decide...... must chooooo..... chooosseeee

*BOOOOOOM*
damn it,my head exploded, now how am i supposed to play games


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 22, 2009)

lol... GTA, Platinum, Avalon Code, Suikoden, Valkyrie Profile, and now this. My brain is spilling out of my ears in happiness right now. x_x


----------



## MasterM (Mar 22, 2009)

robochrono09 said:
			
		

> The japanese version will have no censoring and it has a english option :-)



http://www.ygo-card.de/zensur.php?wwwlang=us

Thats the site listing all the censored cards. I wonder if these will be in that game. Some of them are really cool.


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 22, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> Smartpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, I'm seriously outdated, still gonna play this game though xD


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 22, 2009)

They will all most probably be in this version of the game - the Japanese release of YGO 2008 had no censors at all from what I remember, although there were probably one or two that I missed.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 22, 2009)

i love how all world Championships have a wide variety of language selection on the japan/usa/euro versions


----------



## FoolishDreamer (Mar 22, 2009)

It's in italian too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And a really bad one...
"LA DEA DELLA FORTUNA HA POSTATO IL SUO SORRISO SU DI ME!"


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> i love how all world Championships have a wide variety of language selection on the japan/usa/euro versions



yeah thats true, its cool that we can all play wifi..... and it aint even out anywhere in the world yet 
lmao


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 22, 2009)

This marks the second 256MB game this month!


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

It also marks YET ANOTHER GAME GBAtemp was the first to release the info that it had been dumped....
BRAVO, BRAVO INDEED...... 
*how very brittish of me*

now who wants tea and crupets?


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 22, 2009)

OOO Tea.. me me!


----------



## pasc (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah, I waited for this one ! and it rocks that it has 256 Mb, this should be the first konami ygo game that has some effort put into it...


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 22, 2009)

omg the starter deck is sh!t. I only got weak 2 star monsters with crap effects and for like a period of time i got no monster draws D:


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

pasc said:
			
		

> yeah, I waited for this one ! and it rocks that it has 256 Mb, this should be the first konami ygo game that has some effort put into it...



your forgetting..... erm, let me think.....erm that one, with the thing, about the other things.....

no you right, they all suck. i just hope its not filled with classy openings and anime cut scenes.... some would be nice in the 1 player mode..... but come on konami, FFS, aint we waited long enough for a decent yu-gi game????

EDIT:  sa1amandra, just how bad is the starting deck????


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 22, 2009)

It's time to ddddduel!


----------



## Domination (Mar 22, 2009)

So this has english? Yay! Time to try out riding duels......


----------



## SpiritBoy (Mar 22, 2009)

Awwww hell yea.
This is AWESOME.
I've been waiting for too long for this.
Now to wait for the cards unlocking codes.


----------



## GlennTheMage (Mar 22, 2009)

I Was Playing On R4 
And It Didnt Lock up on Me When Summoning A Monster
Im Using R4 SDHC 1.21


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 22, 2009)

Works on DSTT, in English as already mentioned by others.


----------



## Domination (Mar 22, 2009)

SpiritBoy said:
			
		

> Awwww hell yea.
> This is AWESOME.
> I've been waiting for too long for this.
> Now to wait for the cards unlocking codes.



You can just search in yugioh wikia or something for card codes. Or were you referring to AR codes to unlock cards?

Btw do we have to unlock the card first to use the password machine?


----------



## GlennTheMage (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Yeah I Had To Add I Also Have YSMenu on It So It Could Be Because I Have Allthose Files On it


----------



## Raika (Mar 22, 2009)

30 more minutes before I can get my game on... BTW for those who are playing are there ride duels? If yes how does it work?


----------



## GlennTheMage (Mar 22, 2009)

It Has Them Since I Checked There's A Deck Option For Turbo Duels (Riding Duels in 4kids Version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But I Dont Know How It Works Yet


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

WOOOOT mine just finished downloading.....
*ATTENTION DUELIST'S MY HAIR IS POINTY*


----------



## kdgun (Mar 22, 2009)

Does somone knows some card codes??(or Ar codes) 
i can`t find them I use my own card and the cards on the net but still can`t find it.
and Btw : can somone help me to beat the guy who discarding your cards on your deck and wins?


----------



## mewcuss (Mar 22, 2009)

Officially the best month of 2009 IMO. Was waiting for this until 7am this morning and then fell asleep.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has anyone trimmed this yet? I don't think my memory card can take this especially with all the RPG's waiting on it.


Edit: rom trimmed at 231MB


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 22, 2009)

holy banana awesome accelerator: the duel 9000

wait wat?


----------



## Raika (Mar 22, 2009)

PFFFFFFT what the f*** i spent 2 frickin hours downloading a stupid file and all i get is "the file is broken"....... It looks like I won't be able to get my game on for now.


----------



## apokaliwon (Mar 22, 2009)

can someone confirm the card summoning lock problem with cyclo? i'm downloading the game and realy want to play it asap. lol..


----------



## da_head (Mar 22, 2009)

sweet english!


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 22, 2009)

Its pretty good, but i dont like the deck maker..... i caant get the "deck on the left, ALL cards avalable on the right side" that im used to..... anyone got any clue if you can get that veiw????

please, PLEASE pm me if you do, THANKS


----------



## Sstew (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, I must be really behind. Last Yugi-Oh I played had Yugi in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was a World Championship for GBA.

Hopefully this is good.


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 22, 2009)

Time to try this out.


----------



## DukeZero (Mar 22, 2009)

Doesn't seem to work with DS-X. When I try to run it, I first get the usual black screen for a few seconds, then the usual white screen for a few seconds, and then the speakers make a weird popping noise and both screens turn off. The DS's battery light will blink as if the thing is in standby. First time I ever got an error like that.

In before ''buy a new flashcart''.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow. I'm so outdated on the NDS scene. I had no idea this was coming out. Well, I guess there's a game for me to play the moment I have time again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'mma be addicted to the WiFi again.

I loved the '08 version even though it was out of date.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 22, 2009)

Damn, im going out to get a 8 or 16 GB XD, i aint joking, anyway such great releases this month, yet ill put this on the list of games to play.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, very unexpected!  I've played and watched every Yu-Gi-Oh series and Championship editions.  I'm ganna be out fo the loop since I haven't seen this new series but I'll still play this one.  Man, I still have to finish Soma Bringer and I have GTA and Avalon Code and maybe Pokemon...  That's why I can never finish a game.   Still haven't finshed FFCC or FFIV but I can never get back into playing because I forgot most of what's going on in both.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Mar 22, 2009)

The overall duel view has been given a remake, and IMO, it looks pretty horrid compared to 2008.
The story is annoying - There are puzzles in a card game video game.
And one of them is way too hard.
Which means you can't progress through the story. Erm. Shit?
I'll try it again sometime later and see if there's something different to do in those 7 seconds.


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 22, 2009)

Been playing this a bit, I can't believe you actually play the Motorcycle parts. I wonder if you get to duel like that too eventually... Haven't played Yu-Gi-Oh in forever, and the last game bored the hell out of me. Glad to see a proper RPG again. That was the reason why 7 Trials was my favorite Yu-Gi-Oh game to date.


----------



## Jei (Mar 22, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> not really as this is *a spin off*..... *like* pokemon chronicles or *megaman zero* (i think thats the one where he aint in it.....)


Jesus... please don't consider Rockman Zero a spinoff because it isn't, it's still part of the whole main story, as much as Rockman Dash or Rockman ZX also are part of the main story, even if they also don't have Rockman in it. And yeah, I know how much it sucks for not actually having the titular character in the game.
The only Rockman spinoff games are the Exe and Ryuusei series because they don't take place anywhere in the timeline.

Everyone saying this month is the best one - I've been waiting for a game that was released on the 12th and it's still not dumped, so I'd still not consider this the best month... yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm still going to try this game if I get any space left on my microsd anyways... way too much games to finish.


----------



## chaotic_geo (Mar 22, 2009)

SpiritBoy said:
			
		

> The overall duel view has been given a remake, and IMO, it looks pretty horrid compared to 2008.
> The story is annoying - There are puzzles in a card game video game.
> And one of them is way too hard.
> Which means you can't progress through the story. Erm. Shit?
> I'll try it again sometime later and see if there's something different to do in those 7 seconds.


I agree with you entirely. 
This 2009 version basically shits on the awesomeness of the 2008 version.

Nevertheless, it's still Yu-Gi-Oh..


----------



## illithid (Mar 22, 2009)

The new duel view is so slow and frustating, I like 2008 version better...


----------



## Diffusion (Mar 22, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I can't believe you actually play the Motorcycle parts. I wonder if you get to duel like that too eventually...


If not, the Wii game thats all about riding duels is also suppose to come out this month.


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 22, 2009)

Gotta say I am not a fan of the constant push block puzzles. At all. Especially in a card game.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome! I've been looking forward to this one


----------



## Slyde1052 (Mar 22, 2009)

This runs fine (If a bit choppy) on my CycloDS Evo.


----------



## kdgun (Mar 22, 2009)

Does somone already found some card codes or Ar codes?
Pls send them.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 22, 2009)

kdgun said:
			
		

> Does somone already found some card codes or Ar codes?
> Pls send them.


god damn find them yourself

on topic: wow its early, testing it now

i might drop back down to cyclo 1.51 if it locks up as badly as you people are saying that it does


----------



## kdgun (Mar 22, 2009)

If i could i wouldnt asked.lol


----------



## Wooly (Mar 22, 2009)

This is the most ugliest game I've ever seen. I almost wanted to smash my DS into the wall. The forbidden list sucks ass!!! I hate it :'(

*Posts merged*

This is the most ugliest game I've ever seen. I almost wanted to smash my DS into the wall. The forbidden list sucks ass!!! I hate it :'(


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 22, 2009)

Pfft, you dont know the meaning of suck and forbidden lists. I remember back when i actually played Yu-Gi-Oh, i took a month break from the card game to save up some cash. Came back and like 60% of my dam deck was on the new banned list >_> (I freaking miss my cyber jar T.T), and i had to switch over to using E-Heroes which took a fortune to find all of.
Nothing in the world of Yu-Gi-Oh will ever piss me off more than that.
Also....friggin sweet!!!! You can make female characters again! (I hate playing as the generic looking male ones for some reason_


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 22, 2009)

Famitsu gave it a 29, and i have been hearing bad things and good things, so can't wait to test it out!


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 22, 2009)

Meh, Yu-Gi-Oh games always tend to get bad reviews but its still fun. (I remember World Championship 08 had me playing practically 5+ hours a day for like 2 weeks before i finally slowed down). Im glad they took out Duel World though......that place got annoying after a while >_>.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 22, 2009)

This game has GER, ENG, SPA, ITA, FRA, JAP languages. At least I can chosse between them.


----------



## JPH (Mar 22, 2009)

Damn, I was hoping this silly kid's card game would have dried up by now.
And what the fuck is the character guy? Get that shit out of here, we want the weird purple-haired kid with the magician card.


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 22, 2009)

Technically, it is dried out, most people dont even play the card game (We used to have like 10+ Yugioh populated places in our area, and they are all closed now, and Toy's R Us doesnt even do the kiddy tournaments anymore). Most of the people that play the games are the people that used to play the card game (I play the games because A. You dont have to spend hundreds of dollars to make a good deck and B. its a nice way to blow off some time).


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 22, 2009)

What's actually the official release date of this game?


----------



## SpiritBoy (Mar 22, 2009)

The 26th, Zerrix.

Also, if anyone has passed that horrendous factory puzzle, please tell me how you did it.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Mar 22, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, 5D's!


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Spiritboy!


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Mar 22, 2009)

Give me a week and I'll start demanding friend codes from you citizens of the internet


----------



## Diffusion (Mar 22, 2009)

In the Western world its ractically dead, but in Japan this show has a primetime slot and somewhat high popularity, only reason the franchise keeps getting milked.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 22, 2009)

I've always enjoyed the card game, hated the show. But the physical card game was a waste of money in my opinion when i could get just as much enjoyment without dealing with jerks by getting the VG versions


----------



## crazyace (Mar 22, 2009)

can't seem to play on my m3 just keep getting a save file error message


----------



## jmln1 (Mar 22, 2009)

I really want to try this... Also im with Platinum... Mmh... Too many games to play...


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 22, 2009)

Wierd, im playing it on a M3Real with Sakura and no problems so far


----------



## Shadz (Mar 22, 2009)

Whoever said March had no decent games coming out, they seriously need to just jump in a hole and have somebody fill it on top of them...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 22, 2009)

heh, they added Synchro Summoning to the mix? This game gets weirder and weirder.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 22, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> heh, they added Synchro Summoning to the mix? This game gets weirder and weirder.


SS isnt all that bad, could be worse you know....


----------



## megawalk (Mar 22, 2009)

Synchro Summon isn't that bad.
actually it proves to be quite useful and easy to do once you know the tricks.
but keep in mind you need the "Exact Level Amount to actually Summon it"
if you go above or below the synchro summon cannot be pledged to activate
also has anyone Confirmed Divine Neos or Neos Wiseman ?


----------



## pasc (Mar 22, 2009)

I really with a ar code to unlock all cards would be available, for reasons I can't explain.


----------



## Gimmy (Mar 22, 2009)

it's time to Drool!!!
I like TCG, and I thought they will not release another title.
this is really a surprise to me... wonder what is new in 2009, except for the cards of course...


----------



## MZ EXE. (Mar 22, 2009)

This one seems to be much better than 2008 although I hate that you can't zoom in on a card during a battle.I love that they made the card battles on the top screen look much more better.


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 22, 2009)

pasc said:
			
		

> I really with a ar code to unlock all cards would be available, for reasons I can't explain.



All Cards On Menu (Press Select)
02122128 FFFFFFFF
1212212C 0000001F

All Cards x 9 (Press Select)
94000130 FFFB0000
D5000000 00000909
C0000000 000005BA
D7000000 021214BE
D2000000 00000000

Enable All Card Menu (Press Select)
94000130 FFFB0000
D5000000 0000FFFF
C0000000 000002B4
D7000000 02120F54
D2000000 00000000

You must use all three together
By elixirdream


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Mar 22, 2009)

Seems to freeze at loading on the R4, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## SpiritBoy (Mar 22, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless you.
Now to wait for the all bots unlocking cheat and we're all set.


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there a code for all the costumes/gear yet? It got pretty annoying collecting them all on WC 08'


----------



## Anakir (Mar 22, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks. I don't bother getting everything. I just want to build a deck and start WiFi. That's where my fun is. Building variety of decks are awesome too.


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 22, 2009)

Great Game! The part I hate is that the cards are in Japanese. The effects are in English.

I'm used to both being English. -.-' 

Fun Though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@B-Blue - Thanks! Those codes are Great!


----------



## q2k2k (Mar 22, 2009)

can anyone post the cheats for 9999999 Duel points?
i am in need of exodia lol
the all cards x 9 cheats doesn't give all cards x 9
it misses some of them and i noticed there is no "obelisk the tormentor"

*Posts merged*

Some Of The Missing Cards In 2008 That Is Now Available In 2009:
Divine Dragon Ragnarok
Bazoo The Soul Eater
4-Star Ladybug


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 22, 2009)

q2k2k said:
			
		

> can anyone post the cheats for 9999999 Duel points?
> i am in need of exodia lol
> the all cards x 9 cheats doesn't give all cards x 9
> it misses some of them and i noticed there is no "obelisk the tormentor"
> ...


They may have removed old cards. Not all old cards are in the game.


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 23, 2009)

I see Obelisk after using the All Cards code. You can even use it ingame.


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm... have the rules changed any with 5D's? Or is it still mostly the same game?


----------



## xshinox (Mar 23, 2009)

same gameplay. nothing has changed but there are things that got added like synchro summoning.

i hope someone makes "unlock all costumes and duel disks" codes


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 23, 2009)

Uhhhh can someone explain to me why some cards, mainly like exodia, are surrounded in  a darkened background and cannot be placed in a deck or anywhere else? I dunno what the exact terminology is but all i get are the options related cards, and turn on?

HELP i want my exodia

and how come my game freezes when I try to put in Stardust Dragon x3 but only on the third one?


----------



## q2k2k (Mar 23, 2009)

ya thats y i wanted the infinite DP cheat so i could buy the exodia pieces since the give all cheat doesn't give you all the exodias and some other cards


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 23, 2009)

neone wanna compile a list for cards not listed?


----------



## shaaynn (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome !
Using those cheats im gonna make a perfect Lightsworn deck!
Time to take down Tele-DAD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_EDIT:_ What is the GAME-ID? xD


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone know how to beat Download Puzzle 1? I asked on gamefaqs and got a pretty sarcastic remark >_>, and im not a fan of Duel Puzzles.


----------



## ryukyus (Mar 23, 2009)

This month is awesome was expecting that game to come out in june,  has anybody beat valkyrie yet because i'm beat it three times in  32 hours and unlock the gate, was expecting though, now I need to beat suikoden , gta,  and avalon code plus this


----------



## q2k2k (Mar 23, 2009)

Until Someone releases a code for infinite dp, to cover for the missing cards, do this:
get the card that u want's 8 digit card number
use the list cards code so you can unlock the card lists and the recipe duels
make a deck of 40 useless cards and be sure to put no monsters unless its like tributes only
save that recipe, go back to ur normal deck, and continue to duel that recipe for free dp
when you have enough dp, go use the 8 digit number in passwords and buy the card.
repeat until you have all the cards that the give all card cheat didn't give you (for example: EXODIA!)


----------



## shaaynn (Mar 23, 2009)

WHAT IS THE GAME ID FOR THIS GAME?


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 23, 2009)

I found these at GameFAQs which claim they came from GBATemp in the first place.

Gme ID: CY8J 001A062F

Max DP
021204D8 3B9AC9FF

All Cards On Menu
02122128 FFFFFFFF
1212212C 0000001F

All Cards x 9 (Select)
94000130 FFFB0000
D5000000 00000909
C0000000 000005BA
D7000000 021214BE
D2000000 00000000

Enable All Card Menu (Select)
94000130 FFFB0000
D5000000 0000FFFF
C0000000 000002B4
D7000000 02120F54
D2000000 00000000

Enable Free, Cup modes
22122188 000000FF

All Cups, Opponent and Matches
0212243C FFFFFFF0
02122440 FFFFFFFF
02122444 FFFFFFFF
02122448 FFFFFFFF
0212244C FFFFFFFF
02122450 FFFFFFFF
02122454 FFFFFFFF
12122458 0000FFFF
2212245A 0000003F

All Opponents on Free Mode
0212245C FFFFFFFF
22122460 0000000F


----------



## geminisama (Mar 23, 2009)

The top screen SURE is glitchy when switching through cards on my iTouch. I get 2 black lines every time I look at a card.


----------



## kikoexe (Mar 23, 2009)

i know this has an english language option.. but the problem is, i have a japanese DSi so it's default language is Japanese.. can anyone point me to the right direction as to how to set the language of the game to english? or will there be a cheat code that will allow me to choose the english language for this game? thanks..

anyway, im glad that they made an RPG environment like the GBA yugioh's.. i mean, it's not that i didn't like the point and click nature of the past 2 yugioh ds games, but having a character move around the city feels much better..


----------



## xshinox (Mar 23, 2009)

hmm im not sure if the game uses the language depending on your ds or you can actually change it in game like all of us has done so. when you start the game, it asks you what country you're from so i assume it uses that for the language. if not, then you are screwed.

they could probably make a code to enable english mode.


----------



## kikoexe (Mar 23, 2009)

yes, the language of the game totally depends on your DS' language settings.. i'm sure someone will be able to come-up with a cheat code that will allow to set the language to english so i'll just wait.. thanks for the nice response btw..


----------



## DxEggman (Mar 23, 2009)

The All Cards x9 code seems to give 15 copies of each card....

Which line of code determines the quantity?

(I bet I find it myself before anyone gives a useful response lol)


----------



## Youkai (Mar 23, 2009)

Well as already mentioned the grafic rather sucks compared to 2008 -.-V 
and i really really hate that damn " GAME OVER " screen, hell this is YuGiOh why is there a game over screen -.-V

i am a totaly hater of racing games and now you have to race in this game without even dueling like they do in the anime ....

they only do the races with fights in the anime and you you have only the races ... and if you loose in story mode against police there is no "continue" or whatever just GAME OVER -.-V 
especially great when you did not save some time. ..


----------



## Raika (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm even though this game is getting crap reviews and responses, I'm STILL gonna try it out, and I couldn't care less about comparing this to 2008, cos 2008 was *BORING* like hell.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Mar 23, 2009)

If 2008 was boring, what the hell are you playing Yugioh games for?
2008 had the perfect Yugioh engine and looks so far. It was fast, looked good, went smooth, everything was good.
If you didn't like that, don't play Yugioh games.
Simple as that.


----------



## Lyzard (Mar 23, 2009)

SpiritBoy said:
			
		

> If 2008 was boring, what the hell are you playing Yugioh games for?
> 2008 had the perfect Yugioh engine and looks so far. It was fast, looked good, went smooth, everything was good.
> If you didn't like that, don't play Yugioh games.
> Simple as that.



Well said.

Also 2008's battle screen was better than 2009.


----------



## Zerxer (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't get any of the cheats to work on my SCDS1. It doesn't even seem to matter whether I turn the cheats on or leave them off, it freezes up whether I check the "Enable Cheat" option on the main menu. I just get two blank white screens on launch after leaving the cheat code screen.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

Is anyone stuck at the warehouse where you get your duel runner and deck back?


----------



## CrimsonFist (Mar 23, 2009)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> Is anyone stuck at the warehouse where you get your duel runner and deck back?



Yep, can't get past those guards


----------



## acidonia (Mar 23, 2009)

You talk to a guy and duel him with a deck you get given if i rember corectly im stuck on a bit where you have to solve 3 out of 5 dual puzzles at moment.


----------



## votethedead (Mar 23, 2009)

first of all I want to inform you that I own and have played (in real cartidges not roms) all previous Yugioh games for ds (NT,GX,WC07,WC08)
who else agree that the battle screen is as bad as crap?
The cards in your hand looks glitchy like back then in Nightmare Troubadour! WTF? Even GX was better!
Also I hate that they removed the 2 field screens (board and 3D view) with one 3D that plays like you are watching from above, monsters look small, you can't zoom and the upper ds screen.... I just f***ing hate it!
I hope they fix this in US and EU version or I'm sorry konami but I'm not gonna buy this one this time. Bring me the duel screen of 2008 and make some people happy!


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 23, 2009)

votethedead said:
			
		

> first of all I want to inform you that I own and have played (in real cartidges not roms) all previous Yugioh games for ds (NT,GX,WC07,WC08)
> who else agree that the battle screen is as bad as crap?
> The cards in your hand looks glitchy like back then in Nightmare Troubadour! WTF? Even GX was better!
> Also I hate that they removed the 2 field screens (board and 3D view) with one 3D that plays like you are watching from above, monsters look small, you can't zoom and the upper ds screen.... I just f***ing hate it!
> I hope they fix this in US and EU version or I'm sorry konami but I'm not gonna buy this one this time. Bring me the duel screen of 2008 and make some people happy!


I agree.. The new way to play is ugly. I personally think it was to save some memory, but I would've preferred just dropping "duel runners" all together. I will probably play it anyway because its new & the most cards..

Anyone considering uploading their cheat file? I've tried a few times to add this to my list, but Acekard isn't reading it for some reason. Im still trying so don't call me lazy.


----------



## weiyuezz (Mar 23, 2009)

dude, the duel runner is the whole point why im getting this game. Plain dueling is simply bore the fuc* out of me.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 23, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most cards are weak and have useless effects, some of the better cards are waiting in your sub-deck. So switch em up after the duel with Rally


----------



## aznboi104 (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm im still using a dsx and as expected it didnt work T_T. I tried arm 7 but now i can hear but cant see screen... can any1 help? thanks


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2009)

SpiritBoy said:
			
		

> If 2008 was boring, what the hell are you playing Yugioh games for?
> 2008 had the perfect Yugioh engine and looks so far. It was fast, looked good, went smooth, everything was good.
> If you didn't like that, don't play Yugioh games.
> Simple as that.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## aznboi104 (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm i found out some people used SUPER to rewrite a code that changed "false" to true for the video thing... sorry im not good at computer language o.o


----------



## oflap (Mar 24, 2009)

the game freezes adding cards to extra deck (R4) . Anyone??


----------



## SpiritBoy (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't add more than 2 of the same kind.
I'm guessing it's either anti piracy, or a bug, since the game has quite of a few of them.


----------



## oflap (Mar 24, 2009)

you´re right, hope to be fixed


----------



## Lyzard (Mar 24, 2009)

votethedead said:
			
		

> first of all I want to inform you that I own and have played (in real cartidges not roms) all previous Yugioh games for ds (NT,GX,WC07,WC08)
> who else agree that the battle screen is as bad as crap?
> The cards in your hand looks glitchy like back then in Nightmare Troubadour! WTF? Even GX was better!
> Also I hate that they removed the 2 field screens (board and 3D view) with one 3D that plays like you are watching from above, monsters look small, you can't zoom and the upper ds screen.... I just f***ing hate it!
> I hope they fix this in US and EU version or I'm sorry konami but I'm not gonna buy this one this time. Bring me the duel screen of 2008 and make some people happy!



I agree. Battle screen is sux!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 24, 2009)

oflap said:
			
		

> the game freezes adding cards to extra deck (R4) . Anyone??



Anyone know what carts it does it on? Is it just R4 or is it more than that. And if its emulator too..


----------



## oflap (Mar 24, 2009)

It´s a problem with the cheat code "all cards x 9"  in this post causing the bug in extra deck

All Cards x 9 (Select)
94000130 FFFB0000
D5000000 00000909
C0000000 000005BA
D7000000 021214BE
D2000000 00000000

you must put this one from gamefaqs:


All Cards (x9 each) [Press Select]
94000130 FFFB0000
D5000000 00009999
C0000000 000002DD
D7000000 02120F02
D2000000 00000000


----------



## olio (Mar 24, 2009)

somone can up the . sav with cheat of the .scc for supercard ds one?


----------



## twisteddeeds (Mar 24, 2009)

@Olio

Links to full .scc files for SCDS1

about halfway down the page is a link for all the cheats in .scc format I can confirm that they work

dont have a save for yu-gi-oh but the cheats are in that file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe someone can help you with a .sav


----------



## acidonia (Mar 24, 2009)

Those .scc files for SCDS1 do work but the all card ones dose not unlock every pack but shows all packs unlocked in the card list.

Also how do you get past them guards in the story mode it seems impossible.


----------



## mateo245 (Mar 24, 2009)

o goshy this is greats if someone just wanna duel tell me,a little cuestion, is this compatible with the older ones ,ya know wc2008


----------



## Dark_linis (Mar 25, 2009)

Er... doesnt anyone know why I cant input the codes from my real deck?

Every card code comes up as incorrect. (even slightly older cards) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Game is fun out side of story mode.  Brings back memories


----------



## acidonia (Mar 25, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Er... doesnt anyone know why I cant input the codes from my real deck?
> 
> Every card code comes up as incorrect. (even slightly older cards)
> 
> ...



You need 80% of the pack that card is in to begin with then it costs extra dp as well its been like that in all of the ds yugioh games.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 25, 2009)

Why can't there be more Speed Duels! common! take the time to add some more in CPU mode


----------



## Dark_linis (Mar 25, 2009)

acidonia said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figures.

I havent played a yugi-oh video game much since Eternal Duelist Soul back on GBA


----------



## lunarXskies (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't seem to get this game to work =\
Everytime I turn it on, it's like the game is hibernating (the power light flashes on and off)

I'm using an M3, and I believe someone in the first 3 pages said something similar but no one addressed it >


----------



## kdgun (Mar 25, 2009)

Can somone tell how to get past the gaurds who are in the warenhouse or tel a ar code to be invisible/wallhack and get past from the gaurds?


----------



## xshinox (Mar 25, 2009)

kdgun, follow this video i made;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgetfprNxp4


----------



## Gimmy (Mar 26, 2009)

is it just me or the finish level of this game is really low?


----------



## book41670 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is This game have a CHEAT ?


----------



## kdgun (Mar 26, 2009)

Shinox ty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 !!


----------



## Swifty69 (Mar 26, 2009)

linkje said:
			
		

> it has an English option so its playable


Thank god for that, now i can judge this whole "motorbike" situation.


----------



## kdgun (Mar 26, 2009)

does somone know where to find a tag partner after defeating leon and luna or something at tag duel?

p.s. and can somone can give a link fore a walktrough


----------



## Nethalite (Mar 27, 2009)

This game is alright, though I wish the game play could go faster. The only thing i found kinda bothersome is the cover I saw on the first page with the motor bike to play dueling cards?


----------



## Amisuke (Mar 27, 2009)

kdgun said:
			
		

> does somone know where to find a tag partner after defeating leon and luna or something at tag duel?
> 
> p.s. and can somone can give a link fore a walktrough



just beat someone in the underground and they will want to tag with you for the tournament after a few matches.


----------



## oyeoyeoye (Mar 27, 2009)

is there a way (besides buying real cards) to determine the new card's codes/password??


----------



## prettybabe (Mar 29, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> An early release!
> Downloading now...



hello. i miss playing yugioh so much; it has been over 3 years.

where can i DL this game?
please help me out. ty in advance


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd suggest trying Google.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 29, 2009)

Spoiler



I'm stuck at the part where I'm retrieving my deck and D-Wheel from the police, anyone know how to get past it?


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 29, 2009)

I hate to do this, but I didn't feel like wading through another 8 pages just to see if anyone has commented on my question yet when the servers are so slow, so anyways:

Did they make any changes to the card game mechanics or is the same old rules from every other game, but with new cards?  i.e. did they add any real complexity to the card game mechanics?

(I'm still hoping for a MtG game...)


----------



## lunarXskies (Mar 30, 2009)

There's new types of cards (Synchro Summoning)
...but that's about it...


----------



## mewcuss (Mar 30, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me 2!!!


----------



## mangatic (Apr 1, 2009)

Shadz said:
			
		

> Woo Yu Gi Oh... Funny...you can make an entire series based around a character who isn't in the game. That's sorta like...Pokemon without Pikachu. If that's a bad example for you, Megaman without megaman as a playable character, or taking any part in the game. (that analogy works better)


yugioh isnt the name of the main character, it never was, characters name was yugi (see the difference?) its like samus in metroid, if that's a bad example for you, link in legend of zelda..ok?
that guys name is yuusei.


----------



## N-TG (Apr 2, 2009)

Well pretty good game...already finished the story mode...

And I am the first in online rating in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was all easy except the last part...1 vs 4 with no LP recovery...daaaaamn


----------



## kdgun (Apr 2, 2009)

is there something to do after u beat the king?

p.s.  Wow, somone from turkey that knows the name yusei i am from turkey 2 but i live in the netherlands


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 2, 2009)

someone pm me, i need to discuss options of an online duel tag partner with them.


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys!  I guess that I'll just finish the Yu Gi Oh game that I did start before, and then lounge around hoping that Microprose gets resurrected and brings an updated version of their MtG game to the DS... and maybe a fixed version of arcomage(freezes or crashes eventually on most of the carts that I've tried it out on, still gun though...)


----------



## tori93 (Apr 13, 2009)

is there a patch or fix to change them game's language to english, i'm playing it on my new japanese dsi. it turns to english when i played it on my dsl( not japanese ver)


----------



## limesherbert (Apr 19, 2009)

in the gbatemp2supercardcheat file, could anyone tell me which one specifically is for this game? I'm using supercard lite so I need to pick one.


----------



## Deza007 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this game any good?
Just wondering...


----------



## pr0bl3mz (Apr 28, 2009)

does anyone kno' how to use cheat codes for this game on the emulator/roms? and also where to get them?


----------



## Martiin (May 3, 2009)

one for every year! ;D
yay!
the problem is that they legalized 1 god card in your deck


----------



## nechigawara (May 15, 2009)

I can't enter 2nd Town in my DSTT.
It will stop working. Can I fix this Problem?
Thanks before. ^^


----------



## lionati (May 19, 2009)

do u kn ow when yugioh stardust usa rom will be released/uploaded?(i want my monster reborn card to be as seen in show and not as  millenium key!!!)


----------



## Lyzard (May 19, 2009)

Eu version is released today.


----------

